# Charlotte NC Reel Sharpening



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello, just curious if anyone has a contact for reel sharpening in the Charlotte NC area. I called STI Turf and was told they didn't work on John Deere's and Quail Hollow told me I'd need to be a member there which I'm not. Anyone else have a contact in the area?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Call Doug @ Gastonia Country Club


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Call Doug @ Gastonia Country Club


Thanks, I'll look him up!


----------



## viper00085 (Aug 1, 2021)

Could also try Foothills Field Services as well. Gordon is a former STI Toro Master Tech offering mobile service/reel grinding/HOC set up.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

viper00085 said:


> Could also try Foothills Field Services as well. Gordon is a former STI Toro Master Tech offering mobile service/reel grinding/HOC set up.


Thanks, I'll look into him too!


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

I think there is a guy up in Hendersonville that sharpens them?

Realsharpcarolina.com
828-989-8320


----------

